
The Major Limitations of Blockchain Technology - cryptokunbo
https://www.toks.tech/the-major-limitations-of-blockchain-technology/
======
jfrader
This post is missing lots of information and explanation. It doesn't mention
any of the solutions to the problems that he describes, and most of them have
variety of solutions.

------
Skunkleton
IMO the two major issues blockchain faces are 1) the oracle problem, and 2)
competing with simpler legacy solutions.

